# Austrian Apple and Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb granny smith apples peeled, cored and sliced
1 lb of potatoes cooked peeled and diced
1/4 cup of olive oil
1/4 cup of white wine vinegar
salt and pepper
2 beets cooked peeled and sliced
2 hard boiled eggs

Combine the apples and the potatoesd in a bowl. wisl together the vinegar, oil and the salt and pepper until well blended. Pour over the apples and potatoes and toss gently but thoroughly. Adjust seasoning and garnish with beets and sliced egg.


----------

